# Picture in the Lodge Room?



## cog41 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Out of curiosity, how many of you have Brother George Washington's picture displayed in the lodge room?*


----------



## JJones (Sep 6, 2012)

We do.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2012)

We do!


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 6, 2012)

Rockport has one.


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 6, 2012)

We do. How could you not?


----------



## MarkR (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, us too.


----------



## polmjonz (Sep 7, 2012)

we do too


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate to say we do not. We don't have one anywhere in the building either.


----------



## cambridgemason (Sep 7, 2012)

4 in our building.


----------



## cog41 (Sep 7, 2012)

cambridgemason said:


> 4 in our building.





Wow!


----------



## bgs942 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep


----------



## bubba806 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lubbock Lodge & Mackenzie/Yellowhouse of Lubbock, TX both do


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 8, 2012)

yes


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 9, 2012)

Let's re-ask this question?

Who doesn't have a picture of Brother George Washington on lodge premises? Really? _Por que_?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2012)

We do. Not sure if it's law in Texas, but it sure is tradition to have a pic.


----------



## GPmm (Sep 11, 2012)

We do in Westwood mass as well as in the lodge of Massachusetts


----------



## Ol Kev (Sep 11, 2012)

bubba806 said:


> Lubbock Lodge & Mackenzie/Yellowhouse of Lubbock, TX both do


 
We have Lafayette and Sam Houston in the dining area too.


----------



## K.S. (Sep 11, 2012)

We do, and we even have a picture of Brother Fett hidden in lodge. (I'm on the app on my phone so I can't upload pic to show you guys.)


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 11, 2012)

We have a picture of Brother Washington hanging in social room.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Sep 12, 2012)

Dining/Social Room here too!


----------



## Ashlar (Sep 15, 2012)

We DO NOT have a picture of George in either of my lodges . Now that I think of it , only a couple of the lodges in my area do .


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

responses to this thread make me think about this:

[video=youtube;OExykL5QnXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OExykL5QnXY[/video]


----------



## widows son (Sep 17, 2012)

In Canada we have a picture of the queen and she is traditional called the queen of the craft


----------

